# Looking for downloadable Canadian Forces in Afghanitsan videos.



## Pte.Butt (14 Oct 2007)

I'm sure most of you have seen many of the video's on www.youtube.com featuring our country's finest doing what they do over seas, but none of this content is downloadable. I am looking for these videos in a downloadble state. I am making a video for remembrance day at my highschool. The problem is I cannot find what I am looking for! I have search the forums here and have found nothing really relevant. Any help is appreciated. When the time comes that my video is completed, I will for sure share it with you fine folk!


----------



## Michael OLeary (14 Oct 2007)

I don't know if it works, but Google turned this up, among others:

YouTube Video Download Tool
http://www.techcrunch.com/get-youtube-movie/


----------



## Pte.Butt (14 Oct 2007)

Thank you, I have seen this before. Sorry I should have been more specific. I need content that isn't in that format that, that particular downloader provides. It gives me a format that isn't really recognized. I need to be able to alter/edit the video to add music, captions, pictures etc...


----------



## Michael OLeary (14 Oct 2007)

So, you are looking for copyright free material, or material that the owner also provides you permission to manipulate and rework?


----------



## Pte.Butt (14 Oct 2007)

I'm going to have to go with the legal content on this one! If you haven't already seen the combat video's of our brothers over seas, I suggest you take a gander, to get a better understanding of what I am looking for. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qaC-w2dIxZc this video in particular, would be exactly what I am looking for. In short terms, what I am looking for is these kinds of videos of our troops, that I can download, that are in the correct format to manipulate. I'm sure these video's exist on the internet in their original state somewhere, where I can download them. Thanks for the help so far though Michael O`Leary! It's appreciated.


----------



## Douke (15 Oct 2007)

You will find them all on http://www.militaryvideos.net/. Even though I doubt he would object, I would still recommend communicating with the author to ask for permission. Good luck with your project.

Douke


----------



## Pte.Butt (15 Oct 2007)

Douke said:
			
		

> You will find them all on http://www.militaryvideos.net/. Even though I doubt he would object, I would still recommend communicating with the author to ask for permission. Good luck with your project.
> 
> Douke



Thank you very much Douke and Michael O`Leary, I have found a good chunk of what I am looking for, theres still more to find but I'm sure I'll find it on that website. Thanks a lot! - Pte Butt


----------



## Kyu (15 Oct 2007)

It is possible to convert .flv files to .avi or .mpg files. Many programs do that kind of conversion; I used one a few months ago, but I forgot the program's name. Remember, Google is your friend. However, keep in mind that these conversions are illegal if you don't have the permission, or a license to do so from the copyright holders.

For the copyright part, you'd better ask permission first, be it video or music. Even if you are good willing, by doing that you could be sued by the original copyright owner. There is no angry watchdog like the RIAA or MPAA in Canada, but be careful with what you use.

If you are using a video editing tool that you do not have the license, you could also be sued. You could always use a free software. Some very neat video editing tools out there are free, like VirtualDub. If you paid for software like iMovies or Adobe Premiere, you can use them, but if you didn't pay, you could be in big trouble. If somebody (usually a software company) suspect something about your software, they can ask for an audit of your computer. I had to deal with that kind of issues in a previous job, and I had to make sure my station was clean of warez in case of such an audit.

I know it's for school, but you never know where that video may end. More than a decade ago, I wrote a poem about starving children in Africa for school. I was surprised a few years ago to stumble upon that poem on the net. You never know what may happen to your video. A teacher may submit your work for a prize or something like that. If it stays at school, chances are that nobody will ask you questions, but if it goes in the open, maybe someone will ask you questions. As they say : "better safe than sorry".

You should give credit to people who provided you material (audio or video) and thank them during the credits of your video. If you asked permission first, they'll appreciate that. (Teachers also love when you give them your sources  )

With that, I wish you luck with your project!  ;D


----------



## Pte.Butt (15 Oct 2007)

Thank you very much Kyu, lost of useful information! How would I go about asking permission from the Canadian Forces combat camera?


----------



## geo (15 Oct 2007)

did you try to go to their web page & press the button "contact us".....


----------

